# write a poem about snowboarding or winter



## paaaaaint (Aug 26, 2009)

gettin closer yet so far away,
i cant wait to see you one day,
the first snow will bring you to me,
and together we shall be.
for five short months than youll slip away,
only for me to long ur passing and await your return,
my mistress you shall stay
until the passing of that day
the day i leave this world.
abandoning my physical form.
to be united with you and never be torn.

in this day we shall be one
no longer my mistress
no longer my sorrow
i shall be complete
i shall be happy


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Why does winter have to take a break?
Couldn't it stay year round?
Just in the mountains though.

I'm fine with it's annual visits at the front
and back of each year.
It should have a permanent address though.
Preferably with a 970 area code.

So that I can visit when I itch.

So that I can perform
the sideways slide.

Get my thrill.

Get my chill.

And be on my way with a 
silly smirk as my souvenir.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

with a simple roses are red theme..LOL

the lifts are icy
the POW is white,
i set out
for some serious carving tonight.
i hit some jibs
i catch some air.
I see the **** skiers,
but i do not care.
i carve the double blacks
no matter how steep.
the night is almost over
time for a good nights sleep.
i wake up early,
throw some eggs in a pan.
its just about time,
it start it all over again.

hahaha written on the spot in about 3 minutes..LOL


----------



## paaaaaint (Aug 26, 2009)

with the crisp winter air
filling my lungs
a smirk rises on my lips
playing at my tongue 
i taste the sweet pine
that floats in the breeze.

(stuck in a trance
i gaze into the distance
taking in the beauty
as peaks upon peaks
soar into the sky
my gaze is broken by a 
sudden whipping of my eyelid
so i turn to the slope at my feet
and plan out my descent
a jump here a drop there)

to my feet i get
planting hands in the feather snow
make an adjustment to my bindings
with a cacophonous sound of the rachet
an adjustment of my knees
and off i please

feeling every nook 
every groove
every bump
and every bruise

carving harder and harder faster and faster
pushing myself to the limits
and then....
as the earth falls away from under my feet
i remember why i ride,
the freedom the ecstasy,
the pure joy that nothing can break.


----------



## i_like_pie (Oct 20, 2009)

i present to you - crippled haiku

hypnotizing excel cells at work
a shadow is creeping by my cube
alt+tab like a pro
eh...its just a cleaning lady
lets go snowboarding

the end.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Snowboarding,
Fuck yes,
Lets get drunk!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

live to ride.
your soul wont hide.
show your pride.
there's POW outside.
don't worry,
there's room to glide.
the trail is wide.

hey look, im a poet and i didn't even know it! :laugh:


----------

